# New goon?



## Daniel Alves (4/11/16)

Interesting 






Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/16)

Whooah...that is a beaut of a deck..holding out for this one


----------



## KZOR (4/11/16)

Definate purchase for sure.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/11/16)

I like the innovation - but I'm not sure about how it was executed in the end. 




That could cause problems...... right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deadz (4/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Definate purchase for sure.



Indeed


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I like the innovation - but I'm not sure about how it was executed in the end.
> 
> View attachment 74109
> 
> ...



What problem do you forsee, I can't see exactly what your imagine is pointing out?


----------



## KZOR (4/11/16)

I think he is under the impression that if another part of the coil end touches the same terminal it could lead to a short.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> What problem do you forsee, I can't see exactly what your imagine is pointing out?



I think it would really depend on how you build on this deck, however this coil build would cause problems as the coil leg is touching the post in two places. 




Dont get me wrong here I really like the build deck as it clamps a flat wire without twisting up your coil. 

Another thing from the pictures I cant really understand is... This style deck takes up a bit more space in the atty, so you need to try win space back somehow. I wonder why they didnt cut between the posts to maximize the well space? 



Hopefully this is just a prototype pic - and they are still adding small features!


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

Well if the body of the coil does sure, could cause feedback/short, and I guess if the lead bounces up and down could maybe have some arcing, but this looks pretty solid, don't see the lead as is pictured doing anything of that kind.

*edit
The lead touching in two places is fine, the current will just ignore the first bit of the lead because the second point of touching will offer the least resistance, only if it bounces and makes contact on and off should there be anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (4/11/16)

So it's a Goon where instead of just inserting your coil legs straight into the clamp system, you now have to put a 90-degree bend in them? What is the advantage of that? It just seems like extra work. Mounting the clamp decks horizontally rather than vertically restricts the width of the deck available. Look at how close that mounted coil is going to be to the top-cap. You would also need to pre-cut your coil legs so that they fit. I can't see anybody getting wire cutters in underneath those clamps to clip the excess lead. I dunno, to me it just seems like change for change's sake. I prefer the original Goon.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Daniel Alves (4/11/16)

I think the idea is the same build style as the Doode RDA, build the coil up high and then using your ID tool bring it down to the level you want, looks like this is final release but cant find any other info about it except that its call the Goon LP


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

Personally I much prefer these top loading posts, same as the doode RDA, it allows for lot more creative freedom, especially if you want to do a single large coil that's still centered without having to bend and torque so much. These RDAs are meant for more exotic coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (4/11/16)

Looks incredible !


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (4/11/16)

That looks awesome but those bends in the coil will surely cause hot spots I believe


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> That looks awesome but those bends in the coil will surely cause hot spots I believe



Yah - or even uneven heating of your coils. But, it really is all about how you build on this deck. But I agree, those bends are looking suspect. I need to do more research here tho, at this point i'm only speculating - based in the experience I have.


----------



## VapeSnow (5/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/11/16)

I like that the posts take up lots of space... More condensed airflow path more flavor. Hope it comes with a 510 adaptor coz it looks like a spitter


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/1/17)

Scathing...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare (23/1/17)

i`ll pass ,juice well shallow as schit....lol


Pro`s and cons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (24/1/17)

As expected www.sirvape.co.za has stock of this if anyone is interested


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/1/17)

just looking at it makes me wonder if it was designed for sqounking, shallow wells, lp and bf pin


----------



## PsyCLown (24/1/17)

At least they kept the philips head screws and did not replace them with grub screws. I friggen HATE grub screws.
Strip city b&%$#, strip strip city b&*^$. Can't use the atty all them grub screws are stripped.


----------

